# Stalled Ferment At 1030



## Wonderwoman (25/8/09)

sorry for yet _another_ stalled ferment thread. I would have hijacked another thread, but my situation doesn't really fit with the other recent threads.

I did my second AG (BIAB) 4 weeks ago using the peel's black beer recipe (post #5), but used S-04 yeast. The total grain bill was 4.5kg and off the top of my head, the OG was 1043. I NC'd it overnight in a cube and then transfered it to a frementer ~24 hour later and pitched the yeast.

after 1 week @ 16-17oC - the SG was 1030
so I left it for another week - SG still 1030 - WTF?? 
racked to secondary, warmed to 19oC for a few days - still SG 1030 ?!
pitched another packet of dried yeast (US-05 cos that's all i had), left for a few more days @ 19oC - SG still 1030
racked again, warmed to 21oC for about a week, plus given a swirl every day or two - SG still 1030.

so - what else can I try????


----------



## gap (25/8/09)

wonderwoman said:


> sorry for yet _another_ stalled ferment thread. I would have hijacked another thread, but my situation doesn't really fit with the other recent threads.
> 
> I did my second AG (BIAB) 4 weeks ago using the peel's black beer recipe (post #5), but used S-04 yeast. The total grain bill was 4.5kg and off the top of my head, the OG was 1043. I NC'd it overnight in a cube and then transfered it to a frementer ~24 hour later and pitched the yeast.
> 
> ...



Another hydrometer


----------



## Wonderwoman (25/8/09)

gap said:


> Another hydrometer




the hydrometer is fine - I've checked that it reads 1.000 in water and during that time I've bottled 3 other batches of beer which all had a FG reading below 1015


----------



## Kleiny (25/8/09)

Have you checked the accuracy of your hydrometer in distilled water at 16C it should read 1.000.

Check it out.

Other than that you have done all the other things i can think of.

Edit: i was beaten to it


----------



## Kleiny (25/8/09)

Did you hydrate the second yeast to prove it.


----------



## brendo (25/8/09)

Sounds like you have pretty much done all the usual stuff to get it going... bit odd really.

Only other question I have was what was your mash temp? even at the higher range, you would expect better than 31% apparent attenuation.

Brendo


----------



## Wonderwoman (25/8/09)

Kleiny said:


> Did you hydrate the second yeast to prove it.



nah - I don't hydrate my yeast - i'm too lazy. I was concerned that maybe there wasn't enough oxygen to get the second packet of yeast going?



brendo said:


> Sounds like you have pretty much done all the usual stuff to get it going... bit odd really.
> 
> Only other question I have was what was your mash temp? even at the higher range, you would expect better than 31% apparent attenuation.
> 
> Brendo



I'm not sure off the top of my head - I do keep notes, but they're at home - but I think it was about 65oC. However, I use an urn, and for this batch I kept the urn on during the mash, rather than wrapping the urn in blankets etc. I read the temperature at the top of the urn, but I'm concerned that the temperature near the exposed element would be much hotter, which is why I used the blanket method on my 3rd AG this weekend, but the black beer wasn't so lucky...

Another thing I've had trouble with is whirlpooling - so I've ended up with heaps of crud in the fermenter - could this stop the settled yeast from being resuspended?


----------



## T.D. (25/8/09)

I can't imagine a high mash temp would account for this kind of FG. Sounds like it could have just stalled in cooler weather, although I have never heard of a beer stalling at 1.030 before. Also I have fermented beers on S-04 at 15deg without any issues. Bit puzzling. How old was the pack of yeast? 

Unfortunately once the ferment stops its pretty hard to get them going again.


----------



## Pennywise (25/8/09)

Just a thought, and really more of a question. But if there wasn't enough oxygen in the wort/beer and that caused it to stall at 1.030, could you oxygenate it now and then if it gets going again the ferment would drive out the o2 by the time it reaches FG? Or is that just rediculous?


----------



## gregs (25/8/09)

T.D. said:


> I can't imagine a high mash temp would account for this kind of FG. Sounds like it could have just stalled in cooler weather, although I have never heard of a beer stalling at 1.030 before. Also I have fermented beers on S-04 at 15deg without any issues. Bit puzzling. How old was the pack of yeast?
> 
> Unfortunately once the ferment stops its pretty hard to get them going again.



Good question. The last 2 brews I used s-04 and they both stalled at 1030, I thought it may be poor oxigenation, made sure the next time but still stalled at 1030. Ferment temp was stable at 18 degrees The second brew I used a data loger to check the temps never went below 17 or higher than 19 degrees. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wonderwoman (25/8/09)

T.D. said:


> How old was the pack of yeast?



As I've never had problems with old yeast before I tend not to pay attention to the date on the pack, until after I've already thrown the packet in the bin, then I sometimes think... I should have checked the date



Homebrewer79 said:


> Just a thought, and really more of a question. But if there wasn't enough oxygen in the wort/beer and that caused it to stall at 1.030, could you oxygenate it now and then if it gets going again the ferment would drive out the o2 by the time it reaches FG? Or is that just rediculous?



I'm not sure that lack of oxygen would make it stall - I though that once the yeast was fermenting it was happy with the absence of oxygen?

I was more concerned that the second packet of yeast pitched _would_ need oxygen, but perhpas didn't have enough.



gregs said:


> Good question. The last 2 brews I used s-04 and they both stalled at 1030, I thought it may be poor oxigenation, made sure the next time but still stalled at 1030. Ferment temp was stable at 18 degrees The second brew I used a data loger to check the temps never went below 17 or higher than 19 degrees. Any thoughts?



So what did you do with it? bottle, keg or something else?

I should add that the beer already tastes pretty good - If I had to, I could drink it as it is.


----------



## buttersd70 (25/8/09)

Kleiny said:


> Have you checked the accuracy of your hydrometer in distilled water at 16C it should read 1.000.



Assuming the hydrometer is calibrated for 16C. Many are calibrated for 20C  (although that's getting picky, the 4c difference wouldn't make a hell of a lot of difference).

Even mashing > 70C, you should get higher attenuation that what you do have...there are a few obscure techniques that deliberately mash that hot, and even then you get ~45%-50%. So I agree that accidently mashing too hot would account for 1030...low 20's, perhaps.

As far as HB79's suggestion....that's a possibility. But I'd be reluctant to do it on the main batch initially - just in case it doesn't move, or it only moves a bit. If it was mine, and I was _confident _with my mash temp, then I probably would.

What I'd suggest is a fast ferment test....give the fermenter a swirl to resuspend the yeast really well. Then draw ~3-400mL out into a sanatised bottle. Shake the crap out of it to oxygenate it, and drive out the co2...cap with foil, clingwrap, baloon, etc. Place it somewhere nice and warm...really warm, like high 20's to low 30's. Esky with a hot water bottle in it maybe?.....
every time you go past it, or think about it, shake it up to get more O2 in and knock CO2 out. If you can keep it at about 30C, it should reach terminal gravity in about 2-3 days. Then check the gravity. This will be the _absolute _100% maximum attenuation that this wort will be able to achieve.....compare it to the main batch's fg...there should only be about 5-8% apparant attenuation difference between the two (I think it's 5-8%...but memory is hazy....). If the difference is over 10%...then the main batch aint finished. If the difference is less than 5%, then that's as low as she'll go.

edit: if the fft shows that the main batch is capable of attenuating to the high 60's, low 70s....I'd be very tempted to then oxygenate the lot, like hb said.


----------



## Wonderwoman (25/8/09)

cheers butters - i'll try the fast ferment test.


----------



## Nick JD (25/8/09)

What's it taste like?


----------



## gregs (25/8/09)

wonderwoman ; The second ferment is still in the fermenter and I may add that after 2 weeks it is very very cloudy, unlike the s-04 I am used to, the beer smells ok but looks murky, this is strange.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/8/09)

Nick JD said:


> What's it taste like?


 h34r: Nick JD we're gunna have to stop agreeing on stuff it's just not right.

I have to agree have you done a smell and taste test?

Any off smells and or flavours?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## felten (25/8/09)

maybe the mash didn't convert all the starches to sugar, I have no idea if that would leave the OG @ 1030 but its in the realms of possibility right?!


----------



## manticle (25/8/09)

I'd try warming it up to about 22 or even higher (maybe 24 - 25) for a few hours then slowly back .
Then I'd try adding some simple sugar in (maybe inverted if you want to).
Simultaneously I'd try butters' ferment test which I think is a winner.

If butter's ferment test shows the beer has further to drop then in desperate times, try rehydrating some more yeast, oxygenating the crap out of it and the brew and see where it goes.

In the meantime get another brew on so you don't feel as bad if you have to chuck it. 

Obviously if it's infected then the above should be ignored.


----------



## Screwtop (25/8/09)

Could not be assed searching for the recipe to check grist bill, hows about posting it if you want help??

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/8/09)

Screwtop said:


> Could not be assed searching for the recipe to check grist bill, hows about posting it if you want help??



From his link in the first post :

Australian Stout

GRAIN (mashed @ 68deg)
JW Ale 60.4%
Flaked barley 6.71%
Brown malt1 10.07%
Roasted barley 12.08%
Caramalt 5.37%
Chocolate malt 5.37%

HOPS
Millennium @ 60mins to 45IBU

Yeast
US05

OG 1.047


----------



## BOG (25/8/09)

Having this exact same disussion (my brew stalled at 1.030 from 1.054) with Screwtop on the weekend I know what he's going to say.

Too many unfermentables in the brew to get it any lower.



BOG


----------



## clean brewer (25/8/09)

BOG said:


> Having this exact same disussion (my brew stalled at 1.030 from 1.054) with Screwtop on the weekend I know what he's going to say.
> 
> Too many unfermentables in the brew to get it any lower.
> 
> ...



Was just thinking the same thing when I saw the recipe in post 20..  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Nick JD (25/8/09)

Chappo said:


> h34r: Nick JD we're gunna have to stop agreeing on stuff it's just not right.



I disagree.


----------



## manticle (25/8/09)

Rubbish. You're talking through your airlock.


----------



## acoulson (25/8/09)

Just a thought and quick question....how may of my fellow brewers do a starch check before transfer? Hopefully the answer is most or all. 

How do you think unconverted starch affects hydrometer and refractometer readings?


----------



## Wonderwoman (26/8/09)

wonderwoman said:


> I should add that the beer already tastes pretty good - If I had to, I could drink it as it is.






Nick JD said:


> What's it taste like?


 see above - no off flavours or smells



manticle said:


> In the meantime get another brew on so you don't feel as bad if you have to chuck it.


 I already have another 3 on the go and a couple bottled since this one's been in the fermenter  



Screwtop said:


> Could not be assed searching for the recipe to check grist bill, hows about posting it if you want help??
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy


 sorry :unsure: 



geoff_tewierik said:


> From his link in the first post  :
> 
> Australian Stout
> 
> ...



thanks :icon_cheers: 



BOG said:


> Having this exact same disussion (my brew stalled at 1.030 from 1.054) with Screwtop on the weekend I know what he's going to say.
> 
> Too many unfermentables in the brew to get it any lower.
> 
> ...



I hope not!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/8/09)

beersolutionsjapan said:


> Just a thought and quick question....how may of my fellow brewers do a starch check before transfer? Hopefully the answer is most or all.


I have raised this question before and the answer was not many.With this kind of problem you need to have kept accurate and full records, both brewing and fermentation, my pet is pH it can tell you so much.. I would be lost with out my record keeping.Records = answers.Even if you cant find the problem you can hand some one the records and they can see what's happened.
GB


----------



## Katherine (26/8/09)

wonderwoman said:


> see above - no off flavours or smells
> 
> 
> I already have another 3 on the go and a couple bottled since this one's been in the fermenter
> ...



dont apologise WW... you actually had a link to the reciepe on your original post!


----------



## Darren (26/8/09)

Sorry if I missed this but where did you ferment the beer nad at what temp? Could it have gotten a little cold?

cheers

Darren


----------



## Katherine (26/8/09)

wonderwoman said:


> sorry for yet _another_ stalled ferment thread. I would have hijacked another thread, but my situation doesn't really fit with the other recent threads.
> 
> I did my second AG (BIAB) 4 weeks ago using the peel's black beer recipe (post #5), but used S-04 yeast. The total grain bill was 4.5kg and off the top of my head, the OG was 1043. I NC'd it overnight in a cube and then transfered it to a frementer ~24 hour later and pitched the yeast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (26/8/09)

Wonderwoman, the recipe doesn't contain too much dex/cara/crystal, so something else. High in starch? possibly...6% flaked barley



beersolutionsjapan said:


> Just a thought and quick question....how may of my fellow brewers do a starch check before transfer? Hopefully the answer is most or all.
> 
> How do you think unconverted starch affects hydrometer and refractometer readings?




You can see the effects in your refrac, adjust diopter ......still blurry....adjust diopter...........mmmmhh, friggin refrac :lol: 

If on your system longer mash times result in greater attenuation, maybe that's a direction to head. 

Cheers,

Screwy

EDIT: What instrument are you using to read your gravity, have you checked it in water @ calibration temp. After a second look the OG seems about right for 60 odd % gravity so it is probably ok.


----------



## Wonderwoman (26/8/09)

Screwtop said:


> Wonderwoman, the recipe doesn't contain too much dex/cara/crystal, so something else. High in starch? possibly...6% flaked barley
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm only using a hydrometer. yes I have checked that it reads 1.000 in water. 

not sure about other comments - high in starch, pH, longer mash times = higher attenuation ??? - only my second AG


----------



## Wonderwoman (26/8/09)

perhaps I should have added in my original post that the mash was 90 min, boil 90 min


----------



## acoulson (26/8/09)

wonderwoman said:


> I'm only using a hydrometer. yes I have checked that it reads 1.000 in water.
> 
> not sure about other comments - high in starch, pH, longer mash times = higher attenuation ??? - only my second AG



Okay then- well when you do your mashing, you are pulling the starch from the grain into the water and then with heat and enzymes changing it into sugars which then dissolve into the water to make your "Sweet wort". The yeast can't use the starch so if you don't "convert" all of it to sugars then it will affect your fermentation and could give you this "stuck" ferment. If that is the case, it is probably not stuck but finished.

To learn how to do a stacrh conversion test see this link:

http://www.winning-homebrew.com/starch-conversion-test.html :icon_cheers:


----------



## buttersd70 (26/8/09)

wonderwoman said:


> not sure about other comments - high in starch, pH, longer mash times = higher attenuation ??? - only my second AG


WW, what they were referring to is

-starch. If conversion isn't complete, and you end up with unconverted starch in the wort, the OG will seem OK, but the unconverted starch won't ferment, and you'll end up with a higher than expected fg. An iodine test will tell you if theres unconverted starch in the mash. edit: beaten, and with a link to boot.
- pH. As the wort ferments, the pH changes. Comparing initial pH to current pH can tell you a lot about what the yeast is doing
- mash time vs attenuation....if you need longer mashes to achieve the attenuation you are after, (or if you need extended mash times to achive full conversion, as tested with iodine) than this can be an indication that there are issues with your mash.

As GB adm BSJ said, the amount of (home) brewers that check these things is pretty small. But if they are checked, and you have problems, than most of the variables are already accounted for before the question is asked. (I'll admit to being a bad boy....I've become very complacent with them myself...I used to check these things every single batch, when I first started AG...but I became lazy. :unsure: ...but doing it helped me nail down various issues and rectify them in short order.)


----------



## tdh (26/8/09)

Regarding the addition of extra dried yeast to the stuck wort.

Dried yeast only requires proper rehydration before pitching. The wort does NOT reqire oxygenation.
Rack the beer off the first yeast, pitch a packet of yeast (1g/litre) into half of the beer quantity together with yeast nutrients. 
Once fermentation is visible combine the two halves and ferment to completion.

tdh


----------



## phonos (26/8/09)

Basic Brewing Radio recorded the troubleshooting panel at the National Hombrewers Conference in the USA this year. One of the issues they dealt with was stuck fermentation. You can download the mp3 here:

Basic Brewing Radio

Its the 16 July podcast.

From memory they mentioned that sometimes the issue is bacterial. What is your sanitation regime?


----------



## Nick JD (26/8/09)

wonderwoman said:


> see above - no off flavours or smells



Is it sweet? 1030 should be quite sickly sweet if there's fermentable sugars causing it. 

One of the most simple tests you can do. Some people say it's inconclusive ... but you _can _taste a 1030 solution of fermentable carbs from a 1030 solution of non-fermentable carbs.


----------



## Darren (26/8/09)

Perhaps I should rephrase my question. Are you fermenting in a fridge or a room? How are you measuring ferment temps? If its a room and you using a "stick-on" thermometer you will probably be miles off the mark. Interstingly, how are you raising the temp?

cheers

Darren


----------



## acoulson (26/8/09)

Nick JD said:


> Is it sweet? 1030 should be quite sickly sweet if there's fermentable sugars causing it.
> 
> One of the most simple tests you can do. Some people say it's inconclusive ... but you _can _taste a 1030 solution of fermentable carbs from a 1030 solution of non-fermentable carbs.



True, true.... your senses are your most valuable tool.


----------



## Wonderwoman (27/8/09)

Phonos said:


> From memory they mentioned that sometimes the issue is bacterial. What is your sanitation regime?



I've never had a problem with sanitation in ~25 brews, and it tastes ok.



Nick JD said:


> Is it sweet? 1030 should be quite sickly sweet if there's fermentable sugars causing it.
> 
> One of the most simple tests you can do. Some people say it's inconclusive ... but you _can _taste a 1030 solution of fermentable carbs from a 1030 solution of non-fermentable carbs.



no, it's not particularly sweet, but it does contain a lot of roasted malt - wouldn't that maks the sweetness to some extent?



Darren said:


> Perhaps I should rephrase my question. Are you fermenting in a fridge or a room? How are you measuring ferment temps? If its a room and you using a "stick-on" thermometer you will probably be miles off the mark. Interstingly, how are you raising the temp?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren



I use one of the stick on thermometers to measure the temp. Usually I leave the fermenter in my chilly loungeroom. Over the last few months, the fact that my house is so cold, means it stays at ~16-18oC all the time. Even during peak fermentation, the heat given off disipates farily quickly. In order to warm it up, I put it in a fridge (turned off) with a hot water bottle. refilling the hot water bottle more often = warmer temp inside fridge.


----------



## Nick JD (27/8/09)

wonderwoman said:


> no, it's not particularly sweet, but it does contain a lot of roasted malt - wouldn't that maks the sweetness to some extent?



Simply, does it taste like a finished beer? You know, one with only enough sweetness to be attributible to unfermentable sugars? The sweetness you intended to remain to balance your hops, ie. really quite dry.

Unless you have lactose in there, there's quite a difference between unfermentable "sweetness" and yeast-able sugars.

I'm a habitual fermenter taster  . If one does this every day (or two) you get a real "taste" for your brew's whereabouts. A hydrometer can only tell you your brew's specific gravity ... but your tongue can tell you what the yeast already know.


----------



## Wonderwoman (17/9/09)

an update for anyone who cares...

I tried the fast ferment test - result was no change in SG, but I wasn't able to control the temp very well and wasn't sure if the yeast was still active, so I gave it one more change with a 3rd packet of yeast. This time I made a yeast starter and added an extra 200g of DME to the fermenter (boiled for 10 min and cooled to 25oC) to give it a good chance of getting going again (based on screwy's advice - thanks screwy!)... and it worked! 

the SG is now down to 1016. hoping to bottle it this weekend (finally)


----------



## crundle (17/9/09)

Great stuff WW!

reading through the thread I thought it might have been attributable to using heat during the mash and measuring the temperature at the top of the urn. The grain tends to clump at the bottom of the bag and forms a solid blanket that traps in the heat below the grain while the top can get much cooler (around 10 degrees difference if you use a long thermometer to check).

Good to hear you found a solution, and hopefully it doesn't happen again!

Crundle


----------



## WarmBeer (17/9/09)

Good on ya, WW!

What do you think the root cause was? Temperature? Dodgy yeast? Aeration of the wort?

Would be interested in your findings.

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (17/9/09)

wonderwoman said:


> an update for anyone who cares...
> 
> I tried the fast ferment test - result was no change in SG, but I wasn't able to control the temp very well and wasn't sure if the yeast was still active, so I gave it one more change with a 3rd packet of yeast. This time I made a yeast starter and added an extra 200g of DME to the fermenter (boiled for 10 min and cooled to 25oC) to give it a good chance of getting going again (based on screwy's advice - thanks screwy!)... and it worked!
> 
> the SG is now down to 1016. hoping to bottle it this weekend (finally)




Hey, well done, and good on you for persisting and learning. Yeast that have decided enough is enough are nigh on impossible to get going again, they're ready for the next cycle. The only successful way of adding extra yeast is to add it as an active starter. Most likely the temp dropped to the point where the first fermentation decided it was time to sleep. 

Screwy


----------



## BOG (17/9/09)

Gee I wish I knew of that trick prior to pouring out 60 liters of beer....

Anyway It's gone now. Time to brew another one.



BOG


----------



## Wonderwoman (17/9/09)

crundle said:


> reading through the thread I thought it might have been attributable to using heat during the mash and measuring the temperature at the top of the urn....



yeah - I've done two more BIAB's since this one and I'm not leaving the urn on during the mash anymore. Wrapping the urn in a couple of towels/blankets seems to be keeping the temperature resonably well. The most recent batch I even did a starch test (as recommended earlier in this thread) to check when the mash was complete!



WarmBeer said:


> What do you think the root cause was? Temperature? Dodgy yeast? Aeration of the wort?




based on the advice I've received on here I'd guess that the temp got too low for the yeast (initial packet) as Screwy suggests. Then when I added a second packet without rehydrating or making a starter, I guess there wasn't enough aeration.



BOG said:


> Gee I wish I knew of that trick prior to pouring out 60 liters of beer....


----------



## crundle (21/9/09)

I have read this thread with interest since I have a Doppelbock that has stalled at 1.030 also.

SG was 1.084, fermented with 2308 Munich and kept in the fridge at 9 degrees for about 3 weeks going hammer and tongs on the entire yeast cake from a Munich Dunkel brewed immediately prior. The Dunkel was about 4.8% alc/vol, so was in pretty good shape considering.

I have given the fermenter a good swirl to get the yeast back in suspension without disturbing the CO2 layer too much, and although it still appears to be bubbling occasionally, it hasn't really helped noticeably. I have now taken it out of the fridge and let the temp rise up to about 14 degrees, but have not seen any real improvement either. I took a sample and currently have it in a warm place inside the house to ferment out, giving it a shake every time I go past it, and the sample is currently sitting on 1.028, so I am waiting to see how low it can go. I am aiming for 1.020 given my mashing temp of 68 degrees, but have never brewed such a 'big' beer before, or ever had a stalled fermentation.

I figure I should leave the sample out to ferment for a week or so to see if it can approach 1.020, but I am tempted to open the fermenter and give the slurry a good stirring up to get the yeast up into suspension again, but am a bit worried about disturbing the CO2 layer and letting any nasties in. But at 1.030 it is just too sweet and I intend on bottling this beer to store for a year, so should I just bite the bullet and give it a stir, or should I get a 2 litre starter of 2308 going and introduce the condensed slurry into the fermenter whilst giving it a stir?

Any help appreciated,

Crundle


----------



## raven19 (22/9/09)

If you are concerned over the CO2 layer, give it a shot with CO2 from your gas bottle after a stir.

Now that you have essentially a beer, I wouldve thought the risks for nasties to get into your brew would be a lot less than with a wort only liquid.

I would rack it to a secondary fermentor personally, maybe scopp a cup of slurry back into it with a stir also.

If done in a sanitary way, I reckon you will be fine.

Big risk of bombs if you bottle it and it continues to ferment... then again you could just prime it with less sugar?


----------



## Wonderwoman (22/9/09)

raven19 said:


> I would rack it to a secondary fermentor personally, maybe scopp a cup of slurry back into it with a stir also.



+1

I would definitely try racking first, then if there's no change in SG after a few days, try adding more yeast.


----------



## crundle (22/9/09)

Didn't see your posts till I just came back to the computer, but I gave the primary a good stir with a sanitised paddle and then gave it a slow hit of CO2 from the keg into the headspace before closing it up again.

I hope this works, as it is just far too sweet atm, and I was hoping to keg it first to gas it up exactly where it should be prior to bottling out of the keg for nice crystal clear beer. If it hasn't moved in a week, I will rack to a secondary and throw in some more yeast starter to see if I can get it moving.

Thanks for the advice,

Crundle


----------



## crundle (25/9/09)

An update - after giving it a good stir to get the yeast back into suspension, I checked the gravity today and it has gone down to 1.028, not much of an improvement, but moving in the right direction. I had a taste of the sample and it is decidedly more beer like now, less sweet and more like a beer. I wouldn't have thought that such a small difference could be that detectable, but there you go anyhow.

I may have to give it a stir over the next week or two in an attempt to keep the yeast working.

Crundle


----------



## Wonderwoman (25/9/09)

as they say... patience is a virtue

I'm still waiting for mine to be ready to bottle. The SG is now down to 1014


----------

